# Time To Change Out The Tv . . Advice !?



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

*Current 'gear':*
2005 23RS . . . love it. 
2004 Expedition EBauer, 4.7l, V8, 3.73 rear end, GCWR - 10500, WD hitch, etc . . Problem #1: it's dying to get up to speed (60-65mph) and feels like it's struggling to maintain it the entire way. The difference in rpm's between 60 and 65 is approx 750 rpms . . seems like too much !
Problem #2: I'm riding the ragged edge of the 10500 GCWR . . In fact, I'm over it . . and hence have no 'spare' capacity for safety sake . .

*Debating:*
2006 Suburban LT 1/2 ton . . . GCWR - 14500, 3.73 rear end, believe it's a 5.4l, V8
.. OR . . 
2006 Expedition EBauer, 5.4l, V8, 3.73 rear end, GCWR - 14500, tow package (HD alternator, Trans cooler, etc . . )

*Question/s:*
1. How can Ford have added an additional 4k lbs. of capacity in what is essentially the 'same' vehicle ? is it BS ? . . are we talking about stiffer springs? what else ? (salesman is no help at all . . )
2. Is the 'newer' Expedition going to solve my issues? I can go do a 24 hour test drive, hook her up and go for a ride . . but would like to avoid hauling out the RS for a couple of hours . . 
_~ I'm POSITIVE the Suburban will solve my issues . . but between the price delta vs. the Expedition and the fact that Ford's having 0.0% financing right now . . that's a $13k savings . . I can spend elsewhere . . and it won't go in the garage . . _

I've got the wife's 'highest recommendation' . . " I'm tired of discussing it . . just buy what you want . . " Despite her not wanting the extra size of the Suburban, she's willing to indulge me . . . she's a rock !

Let the great advice fly !

Brian


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

looking up the spec's the ford has a max tow capacity of 8600 and the chevy is 8200. that 400 lbs not 4000lbs. the chevy has 11 more inches in WB 130 comapred to the 119 for the expedition. the chevy is a 5.3L and the ford is a 5.4L only a 5Hp difference. I would go with the WB, but funding is a big issue. Have you looked a a crew cab 1/2 ton pickup. You put a cap on the back and you have more space than an SUV and the WB is longer. Look at a ford f150 crew cab if the financing is good. I just saw a commercial saying there is also big cash back like $4500, but then you do not get the financing.

Good luck our going to need it.


----------



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

nynethead said:


> looking up the spec's the ford has a max tow capacity of 8600 and the chevy is 8200. that 400 lbs not 4000lbs. the chevy has 11 more inches in WB 130 comapred to the 119 for the expedition. the chevy is a 5.3L and the ford is a 5.4L only a 5Hp difference. I would go with the WB, but funding is a big issue. Have you looked a a crew cab 1/2 ton pickup. You put a cap on the back and you have more space than an SUV and the WB is longer. Look at a ford f150 crew cab if the financing is good. I just saw a commercial saying there is also big cash back like $4500, but then you do not get the financing.
> 
> Good luck our going to need it.
> 
> ...


I'm not referring to the tow 'capacity' of the TV itself. I'm talking to the Gross Combined Weight Rating; the total weight 'allowed' for TV + trailer, gear, fluids, people . . everything. The '04 Expedition is 10500 . . the the '06 and the Suburban are 14500 . . . 
I'm well below what the Ford specs say I can haul . . but the vehicle itself is working real hard to get to and maintain a 60-65 MPH rate of travel.

I like the idea of a pick up . . . but the SUV-style is here to stay . . .

Brian


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

If you are buying new take a hard look at the 2006 Burbs. Big discounts and a great TV for what you have. The extra wheel base makes a huge difference when towing. The only flaw I have found in the Burb is the factory hitch. If you buy new have the dealer put a Putnam or some other hitch on. The OEM hitch has issues.

We towed our 26RS for 2 years with a Burb and loved it.

Good Luck!!!
KB


----------



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

kbrazielTx said:


> If you are buying new take a hard look at the 2006 Burbs. Big discounts and a great TV for what you have. The extra wheel base makes a huge difference when towing. The only flaw I have found in the Burb is the factory hitch. If you buy new have the dealer put a Putnam or some other hitch on. The OEM hitch has issues.
> 
> We towed our 26RS for 2 years with a Burb and loved it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Do you mind ellaborating on 'issues' the OEM has with the hitches ? Something you're 'aware of' . . or did you have a bad experience yourself ?

Brian


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

tragoscamp said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > If you are buying new take a hard look at the 2006 Burbs. Big discounts and a great TV for what you have. The extra wheel base makes a huge difference when towing. The only flaw I have found in the Burb is the factory hitch. If you buy new have the dealer put a Putnam or some other hitch on. The OEM hitch has issues.
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I sold my Eddie Bauer Expedition and went with the Suburban 3/4 ton. While you might not need the 3/4 ton for your current trailer...some day you might want to jump up to 28' or 31' Outback and you'll be glad you have the extra TV at that point.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

tragoscamp said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > If you are buying new take a hard look at the 2006 Burbs. Big discounts and a great TV for what you have. The extra wheel base makes a huge difference when towing. The only flaw I have found in the Burb is the factory hitch. If you buy new have the dealer put a Putnam or some other hitch on. The OEM hitch has issues.
> ...


Go see the thread that I started that keeper18 refered to. There have been cases on other forums that have involved major failures. GM is aware of the problem when you get to a heavy tow. In some cases GM has replaced the OEM at their expense. However I would not let a $130.00 hitch keep me from my 3/4 Burb.

GREAT TV...
KB


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Is this new TV gonna be a daily driver?
I say look for 4.10 gears on either one of those.
Unless you have a long commute during the week.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you're buying new, I would certainly look at more HP, possibly diesel, if I were you, for better gas mileage. If you MIGHT consider moving to a bigger TT, later, I agree, that I would definitely get a 3/4 ton!!
Darlene action


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've owned Expeditions with both the 4.6L and 5.4L engines and there is a huge difference with the 5.4. An Expedition with the 5.4L engine and the 3.73 rear diff should handle your 23RS just fine. You should also consider the Nissan Armada as well, from what I've read it may have better towing power than either the Exp or Burb. If you can wait a few more months Ford will have the 07 Expedition out and while the engine is basically the same it has a much better transmission (6 speed I believe) and a longer wheelbase version.

Good Luck,


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I vote with your DW - Burb all the way. I know you will be very happy with Burb, the extra space and the longer wheel base. I think the 06 should have the autolevel feature as well.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Suburban 3/4 ton!

Mark


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll add my uneducated opinion and tell you we were looking at the same two TVs also. I sat in the ford (we are ford people by the way - loved my windstar van) and it felt like pick up truck seats. then i sat in the suburban - wow - felt like my van. ended up with a new 2005 burb because of a good deal (not good axle ratio but we can change that). I thought my hb would have to drive it and i take the little ford focus but after i started driving it - i loved it. turns better then my van ever did and i forget how big it is back there. I normally hate driving but i don't mind climbing in the chevy and driving around.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Seems like his choice is between a 1/2 ton Burb and the Expy -- not a 3/4 ton. Based on other factors being similar, I would go with the longer wheelbase Burb.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MJRey said:


> You should also consider the Nissan Armada as well, from what I've read it may have better towing power than either the Exp or Burb.
> Good Luck,
> [snapback]105303[/snapback]​


The Armada tows wonderfully for us with the 26RS
The Burb will handle the 23 with no problem

Don


----------



## jad1503 (Apr 27, 2006)

I had an o5 Exp towing the 23rs did not like the way it towed. So i brought a Excursion diesel......now I don't know its back there.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

jad1503 said:


> I had an o5 Exp towing the 23rs did not like the way it towed. So i brought a Excursion diesel......now I don't know its back there.
> [snapback]105476[/snapback]​


 action action















Welcome to Outbackers jad1503 !!!!














action action

I see you've chimed in already! Great! Post often!

Dan


----------

